# GT Backwoods comp vs sport-- worth the extra money?



## lemongrass (Nov 4, 2015)

I am about to make my first purchase and have narrowed the field down to the GT Comp vs Sport. I was wondering if the GT Comp is worth the extra $200?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

To save us searching, which components are different in the Comp version? I'm guessing air fork vs coil?


----------



## lemongrass (Nov 4, 2015)

Here are the specs for the Sport:

Product: GT Backwoods Sport Mountain Bike - Performance Exclusive

and for the Comp:

Product: GT Backwoods Comp Mountain Bike - Performance Exclusive


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks, that is helpful. Unfortunately my guess was wrong: both models employ the same coil fork. 

Looks like the difference amounts to Shimano Alivio vs Acera for the rear derailleur (both are Shimano's entry level components), Tektro vs Promax for the brakes (both are entry level), and 8-speed drivetrain on the Comp, vs 9-speed for the Comp.

So, based on a what-would-you-notice-while-riding criteria, I think it boils down to the drivetrain. I think you are well served to avoid 8-speed. However, I'm disappointed that the Comp version did not offer an air fork.

Do you have the option to try used bikes? Typically you can find a 2-4 year-old bike in your price range with far better components that either of the bikes you've mentioned.


----------



## lemongrass (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the input, and yes I have looked for used but because I typically need an XS frame, I have not been able to find any locally.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

What type of riding do you intend on doing?

I ride GT from buying at a Performance bike in my area too. Either of those bikes would be fine on pavement or light easy trails. I can tell you neither of those bikes will take much abuse. If you ride it on rocky or all mountain style trails the forks damping wont last long, drivetran will need frequent adjustments, the brakes wont like long steep decents and the wheels probably wont stay true. I can tell you from personal experience after starting on a GT Avalanche 3.0 that buying cheap is far more expensive in the long run if you intend to stick with cycling. However, I also rode that bike pretty hard! Theres 400 mile on it now but along the way needed a new wheel set, new brakes (tektro calipers failed), and a new fork. The 3x10 drivetran is still fine but not great. Buying the higher end model would have been cheaper and I would have a better drive tran. I still love the Avalanche HT frame though!

Usually with that price range used is the best way to go. I would try to be patient and maybe keep looking on pinkbike.com. Whatever you find do some research into its component set. Anything Shimano Deore will be pretty good and an air fork is a big deal of you want longevity and performance. Theres nothing wrong with mechanical disk brakes or V-brakes especially for easy maintenance. If you can find a bike with BB7 disk brakes that would be great! Aside from the BB7 mech brakes; hydraulic disk will have more braking power.

If you did buy either of the two bike you are looking at. The differences between them is pretty minimal. They have basically the same fork, minimal difference in drive tran / wheel set. I have no experience with the Promax hydro brakes on the comp but you could upgrade what comes on the sport for cheaper than $200. If you use either bike for more than light trails they will both likely need upgrades which ends up getting expensive.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, and BTW lemongrass, I hope I didn't come across as critical on the bike - not my intent. The price is in line with the components. I suppose I was trying to say that I don't see a heck of a lot of difference between the two bikes, aside from gearing. I still maintain that 8-speed should be avoided, and still suspect that used could be a boon to you.


----------

